# Gary Coleman



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2010)

Gary Coleman star of Diff'rent Strokes... died at 42 years old... far too young. 


> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/diff-rent-strokes-star-gary-coleman-dies/41561?nc
> PROVO, Utah - Gary Coleman,  the child star of the smash 1970s TV sitcom "Diff'rent  Strokes" whose later career was marred by medical and legal  problems, died Friday after suffering a brain hemorrhage.  He was 42.
> Life support was terminated and Coleman died at 12:05 p.m. MDT with  family and friends at his side, Utah Valley Regional Medical  Center spokeswoman Janet Frank said.
> Coleman, with his sparkling eyes and perfect comic timing, became a  star after "Diff'rent Strokes" debuted in 1978. He played Arnold  Jackson, the younger one of a pair of African-American brothers  adopted by a wealthy white man.
> ...


----------



## MJS (May 28, 2010)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 28, 2010)

Sad to see that another life has been lost to the aftermath of fame and fortune.


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2010)

"Cerebral hemorrhage?"

Now that's ironic.

RIP.


----------

